# "Nano Moss Tank" (18L)



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

The goal looks phenominal!!!!!

What are your stocking plans? I think it would look coolest with exclusively bottom dwellers, really tiny ones. In this case I would suggest GAMMARUS (scuds) and/or cherry/ Crystal red shrimp. I know 18 L isn't microscopic, but the little critters would look like mountain goats on a mountain that way. If you added some other kind of plant it would look good with fishes too. (in my opinion)
PS: gammarus are not common in aquaria, they can be caught in most bodies of water, especially fishless ones. They eat detrius and decaying matter of plant or animal orgin, and algae. I kept them for a time and they are fairly hardy. I eventually fed them to my fishes because some people didn't like the idea of sharing a house with a bucket of "bugs and gunk." I am going to try again this spring using a pickle jar and live plants.
http://somethingscrawlinginmyhair.com/2008/04/12/freshwater-amphipod-gammarus/

Bear in mind they used flame/stringy moss (or something similar.. I am no expert at moss IDing) in the corners and weeping moss (plus a couple other kinds) for the middle. I presume IL is illenois so you live in USA? If you do, go to aquabid and bid for some moss!

The LFS will probably have at least one variety. Look around town for deals and find what species are avaliable.


PSS you don't need a heater and moss does better without one. I have researched mosses a lot... although I haven't achieved anything worthy of even photographing. I have 1 of the following types of moss:
singapore moss
java moss
flame moss
erect moss

There is too little to tell but it is growing slightly erect... IE straight up. I am not into microscope photography or DNA testing...


ANYWAYS just good luck, and have fun! Get as many unique varieties as possible. Bear in mind star moss isn't truly aquatic.


----------



## nadavnl (Jan 31, 2009)

thx for your post 

i will not put fish in this tank, only shrimps like u said :thumbsup:

now i have there 4 amano shrimps for the cycle, and after i will put the mosses (like u said too) i will put CRS or something else :redface:

btw, IL is a short name for Israel roud:


in the back there will be flame moss, and in the frond and between the rocks i will put xmiss moss and some other like it

i will try to get passidans too :flick:


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, the tank you're using for inspiration really is amazing. 
Looks like you're off to a good start, I particularly like the rock you've got in the back left corner, that's going to look really nice jutting out of your moss.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

what kind of moss are u looking for? i have taiwan and java if ur interested.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

VERY nice moss tank!!


----------



## nadavnl (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi guys, i was asked to update this thread :fish:

so .. :redface:

i have added:

1. Flame moss (u cant see it, its growing behind the rocks, left and right).
2. Microsorum pteropus "Windelov".
3. Xmax Moss.
4. Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum.
5. Marsilea minuta.


im dosing excel, florish and npk (all Seachem)
Temp is 24c (with cooling system)
light of 18W on 18L (a littel less then 18L)




Im trying to put my hand on Fissidens and Cladophora aegagropila, but i cant find them in my country and its not legal to order them from the internet without a license


here are the pics :redface::redface::redface:


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

I think if you sloped the front of the tanks so the bottom half of the rocks were hidden, it would look amazing unless you are going for a cliff type of look which i could see turning out great when everything fills in. are you going to use a carpet plant?


----------



## nadavnl (Jan 31, 2009)

i didnt decided yet


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

looking good so far. i agree, sloping over the horizontal rocks would maintain the mountainous feel. right now, the horizontal rocks definitely seem bigger than the vertical ones.

Also, I feel the background can be redone. it is not giving a open sky like feel


----------



## herefisheefishee (Apr 29, 2009)

wow - that goal pic is amazing.

your most recent picture is looking good. That's some really nice looking rock. Where did you get it from?


----------



## nadavnl (Jan 31, 2009)

i made some changes..

i got rid of the 3D background 

and i have arranged the rocks higher then before


----------



## fishydaze (May 1, 2009)

Like it much better without background...its going to be great, the combo of those rocks is an excellent foundation...liked the way the moss was growing between them, but am glad you may not just stick to moss...the windelov is pretty fabulous, an alien monster, eyecatching, but it does completely block your main gap between your peaks, which made for an interesting canyon through between your front rocks.

If you decide to reshape it more towards the inspiration shot, you might add more substrate to whole thing to make a hill, only an inch or from the bottom in front going up in the back, and lifting those back rocks by as much as four inches or more. ...Note in your inspiration tank the highest peak is only a couple inches from surface:you have more of a hill like that in your 2/20 shot, but the back peaks seem to have sunk since then: sometimes useful to pile flat rocks under them to keep them from sinking into gravel. I had to do that for the petrified wood pieces in my tank: kept sinking out of sight.

Also, covering front rocks partially with substrate and adding more in the back, will give you places to plant...the inspiration used sand, at least partially, which would be easier to pack into the holes on the rocks and plant things. You might also consider undergravel fert tablets for the moss.

I hope you keep us updated!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

